# Cockapoo Club of GB Photo Competition



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Calling all Poos. Do you dream of fame, fortune and a modelling career? 
Well, we can't offer you any of that, but we can offer you the opportunity to appear on the Cockapoo Club of GB website.:jumping::jumping:
Tell your mum we're looking for stunning poo pics - not just the posed 'How cute am I?' variety but pics of poos actually doing stuff. :juggle::violin::fencing:
Email your entries to [email protected] with 'Poo pics' in the subject title.

Add poo name, owner's forum name and poo's parentage, with a short caption. eg. 'Brian digging up the petunias' or 'Edwina practising the high jump.'

Make sure Brian and Edwina are visible and not vague dots on the horizon.

Get snapping. (In a good way.)
:star::star::star:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

P.S. Forgot one small detail - please add a note about your poo's parentage to your entries. eg English Show Cocker Mum to Miniature Poodle Dad. :behindsofa:
Thanksxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im gonna enter i love a photo comp!!!

Only problem is i can only get a good shot of Buddy when hes NOT doing anything he's just a blur otherwise.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Snoozing poos are always GREAT! :twothumbs: xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll try, my photo skills aren't that good. I'll get my brother to bring his wizzo camera out and get him snapping away for me !


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Poos are so photogenic you don't need to be err (trying to think of famous photographer) David Bailey (??) to produce some fab shots.:love-eyes:
We'll all soon be taking poo-in-the-snow pics!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a picture of Izzie as a baby in the snow 
Tbh I don't have any good shots of action :S
Just good posing pictures, so if I can get some then I will, but I won't hold my breath to be part of the competition  x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Baby Izzie in the snow would be great Laura. :smow: And you have got some lovely posing pics - you should definitely enter them! :love-eyes: I just meant it'd be good to have a variety of shots so we could illustrate different parts of the site! xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right no worries then, I will send quite a few & then i'll leave it up to whoever is behind the e-mail account to decide which ones to enter? I will send baby Izzie in the snow  xxx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Great! It'll soon be Baby Poppy in the snow! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG yes it will!  Maybe I should wait & get Izzie & Poppy in the snow pictures  Haha. Do you want cockapoos on their own in pictures? Or more than one as well? Just wondering what kind of things you're looking for  xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Lone poos and multiple poos are both fine! For example if there was a piece about introducing a new pup to a senior dog then it'd need a pic to illustrate! Pics of single poos might illustrate different coat colours or parentage. A whole gang of poos doing agility or flyball would illustrate the sports section... Or a poo chomping on a bone would go in the feeding bit.  xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Fair enough then, thank you  I'll try my best to get some good ones then  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing lots of photos of lovely 'poos! 

Pics of all the crosses, American/show/working x toy/mini. Pics of lovely colours, pics of dogs doing different activities, pics of different coat types curley/wavy/straight, grooming pics and different cuts, pics as a pup and as an adult, etc, etc, etc. 

It's time to show off your doggies! :star::first:

Now, where is my camera hoto:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Don't forget when you're out and about this weekend to take cameras (and poos) with you.

:car:

Have a poo photo-shoot and enter the competition ! :first:

:ilmc:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've sent the e-mail with some photos, if you need me to try & take anymore then let me know


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got an action shot of Millie chasing a ball. Just need to check the quality as I took it on my iphone camera!.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I've sent the e-mail with some photos, if you need me to try & take anymore then let me know


Thanks Laura - that's great. xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I've got an action shot of Millie chasing a ball. Just need to check the quality as I took it on my iphone camera!.


Non-action pics are fine too. We need lots of variety.

:ilmc:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Not a problem 
If you need anymore for certain actions/categories etc, let me know & i'll see what I can do, Izzie is such a poser anyway, but Poppy is much more of a fidget bum!
xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Non-action pics are fine too. We need lots of variety.
> 
> :ilmc:


Oh good cos I've definitely gone for the 'how cute am i' poses!! Hope you just received my email Eileen!? xxx

I'll see if I can get any action shots that aren't just blurs of apricot! - Sport mode will have to be set!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yep lovely Nacho pics have just arrived - many thanks.


----------

